# Kurbel lässt sich nicht demontieren - Kurbelschraube fest



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

3 Fragen:

An meiner Stadtschlampe / Strassenrad iss die Kurbel fest... es dürfte noch die originale von '98 drauf sein. Sie ist mit einer 14er Außensechskant Schraube befestigt... *Lösen tu ich die gegen den Uhrzeigersinn oder?* Zumindest siehts bei der neuen Kurbel so aus, gibt keinen Unterschied bzw. Markierung "Schraube-Links / Rechts" so wie bei der Pedale.

Ich hab bereits 2 Werkzeuge verschlissen... einmal nen einfachen Kurbelabzieher und diesen






XLC-Schlüssel. Die Nuss hat sich jeweils geweitet... vermutlich kein gehärteter Stahl. Nu muss ich wohl leider doch zum Laden und 20-30 EUR fürs Wechseln der Kurbel blechen  *oder hat noch jemand ne Idee?* Das Innenlager würd ich gern noch benutzen wenn die neue Kurbel passt. Mit WD40 komm ich nich ans Gewinde, weil an der Schraube ja noch son Kragen iss.

*Kann mir sonst jemand einen guten Schlüssel, wie den obigen empfehlen?*


----------



## PeterR (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Vielleicht doch ein Linksgewinde...?

Evtl. mit einem Hammer ein paar mal nicht zu zimperlich direkt auf die Schraube klopfen.
Damit setzt Du das Gewinde etwas und es wird vielleicht wieder gängig. Dann einen vernünftigen Schlüssel
ansetzen und ebenfalls mit dem Hammer nach "Schlagschraubermanier" auf den Schlüssel klopfen.
Dann sollte sich die Schraube lösen.
Aber wie gesagt auch an die Möglichkeit eines Linksgewindes denken!


Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 14694 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

da gibts kein Linksgewinde, einfach ne vernünftige Knarre mit ner ordentlichen 14er Nuss und dann geht auch die Schraube raus!

Abziehen dann mit normalem Kurbelabzieher!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. Februar 2011)

Gute Nuss! Musst du eventuell abschleifen, dass sie rein passt. Ist aber haltbarer als der Billigwerkzeugkram. Rad suf die Seite legen und WD-40 ne Weile einziehen lassen. Das kommt schon durch. Anschließend der Hammertip!


----------



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

Werd das morgen ma probieren... Hab nur die Sorge - weils WD40 ja trotz Kanüle mit ordentlich Druck kommt - dass der Schraubenkopf vollsaut und die Nuss denn noch leichter abrutscht...


----------



## bastl-axel (12. Februar 2011)

Dann wische doch das überflüssige WD40 mit einem lösungsmittelgetränktem Lappen vorher ab.


----------



## basti138 (12. Februar 2011)

Das ist ne Stelle, an der man bedenkenlos zum Öffnen nen Schlagschrauber ansetzen kann => der rutscht nicht ab.
Sufern man ne Nuss findet, die reinpasst.


----------



## boescha (10. Juli 2014)

basti138 schrieb:


> Das ist ne Stelle, an der man bedenkenlos zum Öffnen nen Schlagschrauber ansetzen kann => der rutscht nicht ab.
> Sufern man ne Nuss findet, die reinpasst.



Ich weiß, der Thread ist etwas älter, ich hänge mich hier mit meiner Frage aber trotzdem mal rein, vielleicht liest das ja jemand:

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit einer Kurbel neueren Datums. Meine SRAM-Kurbel aus 2012 lässt sich nicht lösen. Den nötigen 8er Inbus mit ordentlich Hebel habe ich, WD40 hab ich schon Unmengen benutzt, es bewegt sich aber nichts.

Kann ich da wirklich mit Bohrmaschine und 8er Inbus-Bit drangehen, oder mache ich damit was kaputt?


----------



## Duc851 (10. Juli 2014)

Nicht mit der Bohrmaschine! Die Schlagfunktion der Bohrmaschine hat eine ganz andere Funktion wie ein Schlagschrauber!


----------



## memphis35 (10. Juli 2014)

Steck mal ein Rohr mit 30cm Länge auf den Inbusschlüssel , dann löst die Schraube sich schon und zieht die Kurbel ab .
Noch besser eine Inbusnuß und eine Knarre mit Griffverlängerungsfunktion .


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn das Gewinde der Schraube deutlich kleiner ist als der Kopf kann man diesen einfach abbohren. Danach ist keine Spannung mehr auf der Schraube und das Restgewinde lässt sich meist von Hand heraus drehen.	Das hatte ich schon bei mehreren alten Isis Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boescha (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal - vermutlich nicht ganz nach Lehrbuch - mit einem beherzten tritt auf den inbus die Schraube gelöst. 
Anschlussfrage: was macht eigentlich bei einer gxp-kurbel die unterlegscheibe mit der sternförmigen Öffnung?


----------

